# Plastic car ramps??



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Looking for some plastic car ramps but not having much luck.. Any ideas where to get a set from? Or recommendations?

Ta muchly!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

No idea tbh.
Cheap jack and axle stands???


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Are metal ones unsuitable?


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Not too fond of the metal frame type ones..

I have a jack and stands but 2 ramps would be alot easier.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The only ones I've ever seen are Blitz Rhino Ramps and they're not that easy to get hold of in the UK. Or weren't when I looked a couple of years back

EDIT: 
Only 2 options I can really find
http://www.plccenter.co.uk/Shop/BLITZ USA/76511905/FNFP?source=GoogleShopping
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blitz-Rhi...otive_Tools&hash=item27c80afb6a#ht_860wt_1219


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Not cheap!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

id be way happier with metal supporting a car than plastic


----------



## EricPedro (Jun 10, 2012)

There's a couple on the drive of a house I walk past with the dogs in the morning to stop them driving into the front of their house. One can only assume their windscreen doesn't work properly. 

I could nick them for you if you want, as there's not usually anyone about at that time.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Alot of ramps are unuseable on modern cars because the bumper will foul on the ramps as you try and drive on. I have a set of long meaty metal ramps I use with a shallower run up.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers for the input guys


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

EricPedro said:


> There's a couple on the drive of a house I walk past with the dogs in the morning to stop them driving into the front of their house. One can only assume their windscreen doesn't work properly.
> 
> I could nick them for you if you want, as there's not usually anyone about at that time.


Nice!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Try caravan shops. A lot of people who go to Europe with a caravan/camper van use plastic blocks (wedges) under a set of wheels to level the vehicle if parked on a slope. They tend to be ramp shaped and are enough to level on dome steep slopes. Sounds like what your looking for. I noticed that loads of camper vans had them on today's coverage of the tour de France.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Made my own


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

here you go


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

here you go


----------



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

Halfords do those yellow plastic wedge type ramp things.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

I made mine out of wood using planks of wood which get shorter as you get higher, this acts like a gradual ramp that let's even lowered cars get up them. They r wide so no chance of coming off and their easy to go up on urnown because u can count the steps as u drive up them.

Exactly like them above!


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

What about the plastic vehicle ramps you get from camping shops that you use to get the car level, I use them all the time for camping, may be able to get them high enough? Example on eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Froli-Twi...250?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c1e08b08a


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

If its just for removing wheels, and you do one at a time, get a bottle jack, simpler, smaller neater and easier to use, just dont jack it off the sill, jack it off the subframe/wishbone mounting points


----------

